# Premade Wax Kit or Buy All Parts Individually



## tacoman50 (Jan 29, 2016)

Hey everyone, I am looking into waxing my own board and am looking into the parts that I need. I found some premade complete tune kits by Dakine, RaceWax, and Demon. Are these a good way to go, or is there a list of items bought separately that are better than what is offered in these kits? 

Thank you!


----------



## 70'sskater (Mar 20, 2014)

I glanced at the Dakine kit it is $125 .The iron sold separately is $50. I use a cheap iron that was like $15 and it works fine, that along with a scraper, wax, scotch-brite and a brush is all you need starting out. They are also selling you files that you might already have or could borrow from a friend. Some of the other things you would rarely use as well. Granted I rarely touch my edges cause I dont ride on ice. I would just buy the stuff separately.


----------



## dave785 (Jan 21, 2016)

I bought a premade kit but everything except the iron has been replaced because they were crap.


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

tacoman50 said:


> Hey everyone, I am looking into waxing my own board and am looking into the parts that I need. I found some premade complete tune kits by Dakine, RaceWax, and Demon. Are these a good way to go, or is there a list of items bought separately that are better than what is offered in these kits?
> 
> Thank you!


Racewax does have decent beginner kits. But it boils down to how much you want to spend. Then you upgrade as you go

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldman (Mar 7, 2012)

I suggest you pick up each piece as you go.

To get started you need to purchase 3 items:

1. An iron
2. Wax
3. Scaper

4. Green scrub pad from under you sink ( likely you have one, no need to purchase.

Now GOOGLE is your best friend. Watch the videos, take it all in and you are ready to wax your own deck and enjoy the rewards.

Good Luck, you can do it.


----------



## kriegs13 (Nov 28, 2016)

Oldman said:


> I suggest you pick up each piece as you go.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I'm also about to get my first waxing kit. Any suggestions on what to purchase for the 3 pieces? 

As for wax I'm in New England so cold. Lots of ice but we're looking to have a nice year


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

yes with waxing if you want you guys can take it to as far an extreme as you like, or you can do a perfectly fine job on a budget.

extreme version:
~ $50-200 iron
~$100 in various waxes, rub ons, race layovers, etc
~$100-200 a bench made to hold your shit while u wax and scrape
~base cleaner
~$50 in assorted brushes and corks and scotch pads

what I do:

$12 walmart iron
$2 scraper
$2 a pack of scotch brite pads
~$30-50 for a bulk brick of wax
my "bench" is a folding table that was laying around with a couple cinder blocks wrapped in foam that was laying around

I'm not as fast as teh ski racers, I spend alot of time worrying about it.


----------



## extra0 (Jan 16, 2010)

I wouldn't bother with the cheaper brand kits. I bought the Tools4boards premade kit and it's been a pretty good and fun investment for the board tuning beginner. The iron, edge tool, brush and scraper are actually decent (_Maplus brand_) and I'm still using them after 5 years. The rest of the kit was a little on the cheaper/smaller side and got used up pretty quick...still not bad for the 60 bucks I paid.

If you want to buy them separately, start with a decent iron (_one made for skiis/boards...not from walmart_), wax, plexiglass scraper and a stiff base brush (_again, not from walmart_). My kit came with a full sized nylon base brush, but I bought an extra brass brush (_much more aggressive_) to whisk the base before I start the waxing process. Some people just use a brass brush for everything. 

You might also want to get some green scotchbrite pads, but the base brush does basically the same thing (_main thing scotchbrite does is pre-clean before the brushing process and show you where you didn't scrape enough_).

Eventually, you will need to clean up the nicks and burrs from your edges. This requires scrubbing it with a stone (whetstone, diamond stone, whatever), then running an angled edge tool over it. Once, again, don't cheap out on your edge tool!


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Wut ppl here are trying to suggest,... And What it ultimately boils down to is this,.. 

Are you one of those ppl that has to have a bright shiny, purpose made "Brand" consumer item? The kinda guy who needs all the "Latest & Greatest?" Are you a "camp out & wait in line for the next slightly newer iPhone" kinda guy? 

Or are you a DIY kind of person,... the... "I'll pick one up @ the thrift store or wait till next year when they're on clearance" sort of fella?

I mention this only because,.. if you're the First type,.. (And there's nothing wrong with that if you are!) :grin: Then go for it! Spend everything your wallet will alliw! If it gets you stoked? Enjoy every little bit of the pride of ownership. :grin: You're supporting the industry! 

However,.. If you're like a lot of us here,.. Save your coin for lift tickets, beers, boards, and broads!!! >

As has been mentioned, You can outfit yourself with a TOTALLY servicable waxing kit for less than $20-$30 bucks. (...minus whatever pricey, specialty wax you might fancy!)

I myself did buy a "board" iron on sale for less than $50. But only cuz I couldn't find a cheap iron without steam vents. :blink: (...figured wax might clog the holes & cause problems.) Dunno if that's true or not,.. But I wuz a noob so,... :embarrased1:

Aside from that,.. I have a Cheap plastic triangle scraper,.. $20 bulk block of good wax & some scrubbie pads. I wax 2-3, maybe more times a season and my boards slide sideways just fine! :hairy:

And Here's what I do my waxing on. 









You can get as involved & expensive as you can afford,.. Or you can go as cheap & DIY as your stingy little heart desires. No wrong way. >

Wax-Scrape-_Shred_-Repeat!!!
Then sit back & bask in the warm glow of the "Stoke!!!"


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> Wut ppl here are trying to suggest,... And What it ultimately boils down to is this,..
> 
> Are you one of those ppl that has to have a bright shiny, purpose made "Brand" consumer item? The kinda guy who needs all the "Latest & Greatest?" Are you a "camp out & wait in line for the next slightly newer iPhone" kinda guy?
> 
> ...


The first type is still a DIY person. But, chooses to invest in more expensive, purpose built equipment for the care of their snowboard, which they may have spent a good chunk of coin for. Like gear and clothes, you can get them on sale.


Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## MMSlasher (Mar 18, 2016)

I pieced my own together. Most of it is what I would guess as name brand wax stuff. But everything I purchased was 30-60% off during end of season sales. My most expensive items was the iron. So if I try to remember all the prices, they would be:

iron ~35
scrapper ~ 6
2 brushes ~8
edge tool ~7
wax ~4-6 depending on the size

I already had the green pads and 2 saw horses, so I don't count those. But, at the end of the day, it saves me 20 every time I want to get my boards waxed. This is already an expensive hobby that I hope I can keep doing for many years, so it definitely will pay off.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

tanscrazydaisy said:


> The first type is still a DIY person. But, chooses to invest in more expensive, purpose built equipment for the care of their snowboard, which they may have spent a good chunk of coin for. Like gear and clothes, you can get them on sale.


As I mentioned,.. There's Nothing wrong with buying expensive kits or purpose built stuff if that's what you want. 

However,.. I do take issue with your suggestion that the expensive kit would somehow allow you to do a better job waxing your board. 

My boards get waxed just as good, if not better than if I took them to a shop with ALL the expensive, purpose built board maint. equipment. They Just get waxed a lot cheaper is all! > 

Now sharpening and tuning a boards edges...? IMO That's a different story. If you don't have the skill or experience to know exactly what your doing? You could really F up your board. So You probably want to use a kit/tool designed and built specifically for that purpose. Something hopefully "Idiot Proof!" :laugh: 

But again,... If you knew what you were doing? You could probably do just as good a job with a $10-$15 file & gummy stone! :dunno:


----------



## tanscrazydaisy (Mar 11, 2013)

chomps1211 said:


> As I mentioned,.. There's Nothing wrong with buying expensive kits or purpose built stuff if that's what you want.
> 
> However,.. I do take issue with your suggestion that the expensive kit would somehow allow you to do a better job waxing your board.
> 
> ...


For Sharpening and maintaining edges, you need the right tool for the job... but in those kits, the panzer file isn't always needed.... you need diamond stones instead and you wet polish to get razor sharp edges, especially after cutting with the panzer file.

It's not that relatively expensive if you add to your toolbox year after year.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------

